# Lockscreen Reboot



## cluong89 (Jun 2, 2012)

I recently got a new Incredible 2 with the 
* 6.01.605.05 firmware. I managed to get s-off and what not with the thread on here, but I keep getting lockscreen reboots every time I restart my phone after flashing any rom. Anyone know a solution to this? Thanks.*


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

First of all. Are you wiping everything including dalvik before flashing? I have not had any random reboots. I'm on aosp. So not sure about sense roms.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## cluong89 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I have been wiping everything. I've been trying sense roms only atm so yeah


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I have heard of people going to aosp and wiping everything and then restoring a backup. Make sure you have the right kernel as well.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

